# Year Book - Sras



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Table of Contents*
Year 1 (You are here)
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13

*My Year Book*

I originally posted the following as a forum topic, but decided this would better fit as a blog. My intent is to do an annual update. You can find the comments to the original posting here . This will be a slow blog - only one post per year! Should be fun as it builds over time though ..

A little more than a year ago, I found a link to a LJ project posting from another web site. I spent several weeks looking at all the great projects. Finally, I decided to share the Lazy Susan my dad and I built. I was surprised by how many wonderful comments were posted and immediately felt very welcome.
I spent way too much time on this site (I guess that is a matter of opinion  in the first few months. I learned about making end grain cutting boards (imagine that) and found tools and guidance to help me make my own cutting boards . I also managed to post by first blog on the build. Again there were lots of comments and support - what a fun place to be!
Not much later I started another blog on building kitchen stools . I was not sure how many people would be interested in watching me take next to forever to build one project. I do not mind taking months and months to finish a large project, but I was not sure it would make for a good story. Again the comments and suggestions showed up with each new post.
Most recently, I posted some shop jigs - I had mentioned in my shop description that I would do this and I had not gotten it done. Even after nearly a year, I find it fun to see how people respond to my work. I know I certainly enjoy seeing what others are doing. I even got to experience the honor of being on the top of the "Hot Projects" page for a while!
I finally have enough projects posted that I am waiting for my projects to show up on the "Roll the Dice" feature on the homepage! I wonder how long it will be…
Thank you all for a enjoyable first year and especially thank you Martin for a wonderful site!

Next Year​


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Good idea to post this as a blog Steve. Most of your projects were posted before I joined and a blog like this serves as a look back into past work. Sometimes looking at a body of work at once gives a better perspective and a better basis for comment than just a single project posting. On that note, I like your work and I also enjoy your comments on the work of others.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve - nice idea to update your year's experience. So glad you're here!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I am glad I have had the opportunity to see your projects and comments.
Lets all hope we all have many more years as productive and enjoyable as your here at LJs!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve,
Always a pleasure to see your posts. I still love the chair(s) build the best!
What a project!!
Ellen


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

this is an excellent idea … and next year you can look back to see how much you have created/grown etc.

Looking forward to your 2011 blog already 
You should set this up as a blog series


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments all,

Bureaucrat made a comment on the original post about his upcoming 3 year anniversary and I realized I would be having a post each year - "Shoot - this should be a blog!"

Autumn - I expect I can use the help to spot my projects on "Roll the Dice" The odds get longer as we get more members!
Shipwright - Thanks for the compliments - I also got perspective when I reflected on the past year.
Barb - I'm glad you're here too! Maybe someday I will find myself in Wenatchee…
Dez - Thanks - By the way I figured out your signature acronym all by myself - except for the last "E". I saw where you explained it - now I know!
Ellen - Likewise! The chairs are coming along. I had a side project that I needed to fit in. I plan on posting a short blog and project on that soon. Fall is coming and that usually means more shop time…
Debbie - You read my mind! It will be a series that grows by one chapter a year! Next one scheduled for Halloween 2011…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Well - that just stinks. Hopefully it will be deleted.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Good review of some very nice projects Steve. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Table of Contents*
Year 1 
Year 2 (You are here)
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 

*A second year on LJs*

10/31/2011 It's another Halloween evening and it is time for a yearbook entry. A good thing to do while waiting for trick-or-treaters.

This year was a little harder to find LumberJocks time. Several personal events took time away. The site's popularity has grown (a good thing) and that has made it a challenge to keep up with all that is going on.

I finished out last year's entry by saying I was waiting to see me up on the "Roll-the-Dice" part of the front page. It wasn't long and I found it!
.










.
A little longer and I found it again!
.










.
I think it was good luck since it has been several months and I have not seen it again. Of course there are a lot more projects on the site now - that might have something to do with it.

Martyn (aka BritBoxmaker) reminded me of one of the events of the last year. He and I had a chance to collaborate on a lip feature for one of his boxes . He did a blog on the technique. It was a treat to have a part in one of his creations - a true high point of my LJ year! (Thanks for the reminder Martyn!)

I added a couple blog entries to the kitchen stool project . The project is taking plenty of time to finish. On the other hand, the blog entries move right along - you have to look at the days between posts to know how slow it moves 

I started another blog series (another slow mover - notice a trend?) I have a special box of Koa wood and I thought it would be fun to show how I use it over time - lots of time.

I added two more projects - one was the first Koa project and the other a set of Christmas gifts . The nice thing about the Christmas gift projects is that they were inspired by other LJ projects.

I have also spent a good deal of time upgrading a travel trailer we got. I'm not not done yet so I haven't posted anything.

I look forward to another year of sharing my work and learning from all of you on the site!

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats Steve, I just passed my first but I was away and missed it.

I for one love to follow your work and always find your comments insightful.
Happy birthday and many returns, my friend.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Paul! Congrats on your 1st year.

I too enjoy seeing what you share and often learn from your posts.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats Steve. Don't blink..it'll be 3 before you know it


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Gary! I see that 3 is coming up fast for you - thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s Steve 
it has been a pleasurre to follow right behind you
man how how times fly fast when having fun 

take care
Dennis


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations, Steve. It has been a pleasure being your "buddy" and following your projects.
Ellen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats Steve. Nice name.

It has been a pleasure watching your work, and thanks for all the help and comments you have thrown my way. I appreciate it.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

it is always a pleasure to look at your projects. keep on makin dust. wishing you many more gr8 years


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks all!

Dennis - yes time flies and I am having fun!

Ellen - Right back at ya! A tea box is moving up on my project list - thanks to you!

Steve - Your projects seem to get me thinking about ways to improve my woodworking

Roger - Thanks - No matter what I make, I always make dust!

Edit note: I added a paragraph at the beginning about my time on the site (I just missed it the first time around


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't forget the lipping method you came up with for my boxes!.

Thanks and happy birthday


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

sras said:


> *A second year on LJs*
> 
> 10/31/2011 It's another Halloween evening and it is time for a yearbook entry. A good thing to do while waiting for trick-or-treaters.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Steve, glad you are around.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *A second year on LJs*
> 
> 10/31/2011 It's another Halloween evening and it is time for a yearbook entry. A good thing to do while waiting for trick-or-treaters.
> 
> ...


You're right Martyn - I'll add that this evening (when I can find the link). It was a plesure to work with you this year.

Thanks Roger! I enjoy your contributions to the site.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *A second year on LJs*
> 
> 10/31/2011 It's another Halloween evening and it is time for a yearbook entry. A good thing to do while waiting for trick-or-treaters.
> 
> ...


Nice rolling pins ;^)

Lew


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

sras said:


> *A second year on LJs*
> 
> 10/31/2011 It's another Halloween evening and it is time for a yearbook entry. A good thing to do while waiting for trick-or-treaters.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve - like your anniversary blogs - good idea! I, however, am still waiting to see my "roll the dice" fame….but I certainly have seen yours come up. Always appreciate your projects and input….keep it rollin'...

Jeff


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *A second year on LJs*
> 
> 10/31/2011 It's another Halloween evening and it is time for a yearbook entry. A good thing to do while waiting for trick-or-treaters.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew - (grin)

Jeff - Thanks! I think I remember seeing you on "roll the dice". If I see it again, I'll grab a screen shot and send it your way.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Three years and counting

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2 
Year 3 (You are here)
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 

Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.

My projects postings are a little "thin" this year. I only got one posted and that was from last Christmas. Nevertheless, the Kitchen Gadget Project was a fun one to share.

I was a little more active with my blog. I added to 2 of my blog series. The gift series now has a nice story about building the Kitchen Gadget and I finally concluded the Kitchen Stool build blog! Actually, I might add a recap entry to the Kitchen stool blog, but the build is done. I need to post the kitchen stool project soon.

My woodworking is more active than what I have shared here. I have plans to post projects, but there is always a little extra detail I plan on adding before I post. I have gifts, shop upgrades, and travel trailer upgrades to share eventually. (I know, I know - just post them already!)

I have thoroughly enjoyed my year on LJs. The projects have been inspiring and the blogs have been fun to follow. I even managed to see my projects to show on "Roll the Dice" again!!










Thanks to all for everything this past year and here's to another great year!

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Rock on Steve….... one of my best buds.

Congrats on the milestone and keep inspiring us all.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul! Right back at ya!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


just post them already!

It's been a pleasure reading your posts and your blog about fixing mistakes was very inspiring.

Thanks!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


I know, I know lanwater - you're right! It's the OCD part of me that wants to get it just right first. I'm working on it…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Steve,
You have been such a great contributor to LJ. It is a pleasure to read your blogs and see your projects. Here's to 3 more years (she hoists a cup of water based poly - before using it on a project!).
Ellen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, Happy Birthday.

And a big thank you for being a friend. And a really smart one too. I always appreciate your posts, and get a smile when I see the big sras.

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Good to have you here, Steve. Your encouragement and assistance in my work have been invaluable.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Ellen - Thanks. Likewise, I always enjoy seeing what you are up to.

Steve - You're welcome. I can say the same about your work!

Martyn - It is pure entertainment to see your work. I have to let you know that I have a creative box in the planning stages. Stay tuned!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Sounds intriguing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


what a pleasure it is to see one of the good guys stick around another year .Congrats on 3 years and thanks for you super contribution to Ljs


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim - I also appreciate the time you contribute to this site - makes it a better place!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Wish you many more years of LJ exclusives…lol I haven't posted much in a while either. Too busy doing this right now… haha Santa gotta get out there tho..Time is tickin


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger! I know what you mean…


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Hey - Steve! Congrats on 3 years!

As a new member this year, I've got to say that you have directly helped me with encouragement when I was about ready to toss it in on a project that was just twisting me up. Who knows? Maybe the butterfly effect occurred. Maybe I'll produce a work of art on a grand scale. It could be that you helped me choose which way to veer at the fork in the road…....... Getting a little thick?

Point is. I love this website. I am amazed by what my hands are producing nowadays. You were so kind and giving to me and others that you are, in one way or the other, keeping us from wasting potential. In my mind, that's HUGE!

Thank you sir!
Mark


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Happy LJ-Day, Steve!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Three years and counting*
> 
> Another Halloween and another year on LJs! It turns out it was a good idea to do my first post on Halloween. It makes it easy to remember to update my yearbook blog.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! Offering a helping hand IS one of he fun things to do here. Your project turned out great!

Lew - It seems that no matter how many days I am on this site, you are on 625 more than me! I can't catch up


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Year 4 - and still having fun!

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4 (You are here)
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13

Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.

My shop cabinet project was a fun addition to the shop. I added a good deal of storage space and had some fun with decorating the front.

The next project had a blog series associated with it. The different part was I had a deadline of one month. Not my usual style, but it was done and I had a good time. The resulting project was a jewlery box out of pear, cherry and ironwood.

The final project posted for this year probably shouldn't even count. I finished the mahogany stools last year, but it took me almost another year to post it!

I have several projects in the works and I look forward to sharing them in year 5. I continue to learn from all of what is shared here and I thank each of you for that.

Here's to another year! I'm looking forward to it!

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Steve.
4 years is a milestone.
Glad you are still here !


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Keep the good work coming.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Good on ya Steve. We are all richer for your presence.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Steve.
Love to see us old timers still around.
Ellen


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Congrats Steve. I always look forward to your projects. Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Each year goes by all too quickly, doesn't it Steve! Congratulations from this relative newbie LumberJock who is looking forward to viewing your future projects!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone! Its good to be here!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your 4th year Steve! All of your contributions, including your projects and blogs have all been really well done and we have learned a lot from them and been entertained at the same time. Your are definitely a member that makes LJ a worthy place to spend our time. looking forward to seeing what you have in store for us in the future.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Year 4 - and still having fun!*
> 
> Another year and I'm still here! I did better this year with 3 project postings.
> 
> ...


Happy LJ Day, Steve!

I am still in awe of those Mahogany stools!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*5 years goes by fast

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5 (You are here)
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13

Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.

The woodworking has been going pretty well, but I am starting projects faster than I am finishing them! I managed to post one project back in January. The frame was a fun challenge and a neat opportunity. I like to put together a blog on these larger projects, but this time I just posted the build pictures with the project.

I think I have at least 6 projects in various stages of completion. A couple of them are gifts and I want to keep them under wraps until they are delivered. At least two of them need to be finished before year 6 is done!

I continue to enjoy seeing all the great work on LJs as well as being able to be a part of this great community.

Previous year
Next Year​


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

sras said:


> *5 years goes by fast*
> 
> Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Steve.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

sras said:


> *5 years goes by fast*
> 
> Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 5th Steve. Your projects and blogs are always extremely well done and well worth following and much appreciated. I look forward to our continuing our dialog and sharing with you for a long time to come.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

sras said:


> *5 years goes by fast*
> 
> Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.
> 
> ...


Good post Steve, I always enjoy your posts and your projects, you should enter them in the County Fair!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *5 years goes by fast*
> 
> Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.
> 
> ...


Happy LJ-Day, Steve!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

sras said:


> *5 years goes by fast*
> 
> Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.
> 
> ...


Yup, Happy 5th Steve. Wish you many more. Yes, Santa is coming already….. Sheesh! Why can't one year last longer???


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *5 years goes by fast*
> 
> Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone! I'll try to post a little more this next year.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

sras said:


> *5 years goes by fast*
> 
> Well, this year's anniversary post is a few days late. 5 years ago, I joined LJs on Halloween while waiting for the doorbell to ring. Each year, it was easy to remember to do a yearbook post. But, this year we took the travel trailer out for the weekend. So, I'm a few days late.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Steve.
It has been wonderful to get to know you. Keep it all coming.

Take care,
Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Almost missed my update for Year 6 !

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6 (You are here)
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 

As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.

My activity here was still mostly watching what everyone else does and commenting here and there. I did manage to post 2 projects.

The cutting boards were a big hit. One of them (the largest) stayed here at home and still looks great.

The Something with an R box was one of those long-term gift projects I mentioned last year. I finally finished it and was able to post a blog on its creation. Another gift that was much appreciated…

I sound a little like a broken record (how many people know what that means now?) but I have several projects in the works. Pictures are in the camera - life is a bit busy these days. I'm looking forward to a retirement where I can spend more time on my woodworking.

I continue to enjoy spending time here every morning before I go to work and see the fine work of everyone here.

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


I can highly recommend retirement Steve. 
We will all be richer for the great stuff you will post when you finally take the step.
Congrats on another year.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I have put together a list of projects I would like to do adn I I keep working it will take over 20 years to finish them! Even if I retire it will take than 5-10 years - and that doesn't count any new projects that show up along the way!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm a bit of an anomaly, but I have little desire to retire. I've worked my entire life and it has become too much of who I am. I enjoy what I do, and view my hobbies as a diversion. Perhaps I fear that when my hobbies are no longer that diversion, they will no longer be that interesting. However, life doesn't always work as one plans and health becomes an issue as one ages. I find that I can no longer work the hours I'd like and projects take longer. So I guess what I'm suggesting is that you try to enjoy your woodworking now and not place all your hopes on what may or may not be-something like "the best laid plans of mice and men . . .". Enjoy each day to its fullest!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


Nice too hear that you enjoy looking at this LJ site. Youre welcome. Your'e looking forward to a retirement. I have known that feeling. And after reterement I don,t have had one boring day. But after reading your blog I also thought of my brother which said after reterement: *Now I am retired, I'm so bussy I don,t have time for anything*.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


We have enjoyed your projects and blogs a lot through the years Steve and even though you, like most other members are sometimes less active, it is great that you still are still participating.

Retirement can be a wonderful time for those lucky enough to have a passion for their pastimes like you have for Woodworking. It tends for the most part to be a solitary hobby, so it is wonderful to have a meeting place like LJ where we can share our experiences with others who have the same interests. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work after you retire.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve,
Happy Birthday!!

Time marches on and we all slow down a bit. I hope you stay healthy and enjoy life in what ever it throws at you.

Keep in touch,
Steve

ps I just noticed that I passed 8 years on LJs. Yikes!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


Congrats Steve. I highly recommend retirement. I've been practicing retirement for almost 10 years now. You will find that you will wonder how you got anything at all done. As bad as this sounds, it seems like today becomes tomorrow, and tomorrow becomes next week, next week becomes next month, and, yep, another year has passed. Don't get me wrong, retirement is awesome and is something we all work hard to achieve. I only wish I had 2 of myself…..........maybe I'd get more done.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Almost missed my update for Year 6 !*
> 
> As I mentioned last year, I use the time waiting for the doorbell to ring to do my yearbook entry. This year, we spent the evening with friends and it completely slipped my mind! 5 days late isn't too bad though.
> 
> ...


The years do fly by!

Thanks for the update, Steve, and I really enjoyed the projects you posted this year. Thanks for your kind comments on my stuff, too.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*A slow year for LJs

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7 (You are here)
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 

My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.

Although I can't prove it with LumberJocks postings, I put more time in the shop than ever. I'm spending less time at work and more in the shop!

Hopefully, I'll post more stuff this next year! I'll still be watching what's happening here.

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

sras said:


> *A slow year for LJs*
> 
> My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.
> 
> ...


Same here, bit busy for posting but I do lurk and check out the new posting…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

sras said:


> *A slow year for LJs*
> 
> My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.
> 
> ...


Seems to be a lot of that going around Steve. I've been way down on my LJ presence too. 
The important thing is that you are spending more time in the shop and less at work. That can never be a bad thing.
I've been retired for 12 years now and it's been a great ride. I highly recommend it.
Happy (LJ) birthday!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

sras said:


> *A slow year for LJs*
> 
> My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.
> 
> ...


Time flies Steve. I can't believe how fast this year has gone by. All we can do is take one day at a time


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

sras said:


> *A slow year for LJs*
> 
> My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.
> 
> ...


Glad that you posted this! I am in the same state of mind, but could not find the right words. We know you're out there in spirit.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *A slow year for LJs*
> 
> My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! If it wasn't for the yearbook blog, I would have gone the whole year without a post. It's good to see you are all still around.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *A slow year for LJs*
> 
> My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.
> 
> ...


Don't feel too bad, Steve, about not posting the projects. I think a lot of us just get busy with "making" and forget to take the pictures.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *A slow year for LJs*
> 
> My 7th year on LumberJocks almost had zero postings. I managed to get the camera from the shop and put together a project posting for the Hall Table we did the first half of the year. But I did that today just so I wouldn't have to say nothing was posted. Other than that, I kept up on all the projects and blogs contributed by everyone else.
> 
> ...


*Lew* - Yep a project posting without pictures is rather boring! Most of the time I can go back and get a shot of the finished work, but its the in-process pics that make it interesting


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Another year in the books

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7 
Year 8 (You are here)
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 

Before I started this year's yearbook entry, I read last year's post. I could almost cut and paste it here!!

Biggest change from last year is I am now fully retired! Took about an hour to get used to that 

My shop time continues to go up, and my project posting are double of last year! (2 instead of 1) 

Still - I didn't get the posting done until the last 2 days of my year. I posted the Art Deco Frames and the Church Railing .

Like last year, I continue to check in every day on LumberJocks. I still find great ideas for projects and techniques.

I'm looking forward to another year - and like last year I hope to post a few more projects (without waiting until the last minute).

I do a pretty good job of getting a few in process pictures but the projects are out the door before I get a final shot.

Here's to another year (clink)!

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

sras said:


> *Another year in the books*
> 
> Before I started this year's yearbook entry, I read last year's post. I could almost cut and paste it here!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Steve. I've been retired for 13 years now and can highly recommend it. 
I still check the posts daily but haven't posted much myself lately. Our focus seems to change over time but it's always nice to stay in touch with our online friends. I look forward to you4 annual updates.
Thanks for this one.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Another year in the books*
> 
> Before I started this year's yearbook entry, I read last year's post. I could almost cut and paste it here!!
> 
> ...


Time certainly does fly, doesn't it!

Thanks for all of the kind comments and encouragement you have given me over the years. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

sras said:


> *Another year in the books*
> 
> Before I started this year's yearbook entry, I read last year's post. I could almost cut and paste it here!!
> 
> ...


After my brother retired he said: "I have never had that busy before"

I do a pretty good job of getting a few in process pictures but the projects are out the door before I get a final shot. Please share your projects in the next year also with some progress pictures.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

sras said:


> *Another year in the books*
> 
> Before I started this year's yearbook entry, I read last year's post. I could almost cut and paste it here!!
> 
> ...


This year shot by.
I, like Paul, have changed my focus.
It seems I don't post as much as I used to, but the projects still keep getting made.

Process pictures make a regularly length-ed project extra long.
I give credit to these on-line content producers.
I couldn't do that.

Here is to another year.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Another year in the books*
> 
> Before I started this year's yearbook entry, I read last year's post. I could almost cut and paste it here!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments! It's good to hear from each of you.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Nine years and counting

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9 (You are here)
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 

My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors 

I managed to get 3 projects posted this year. They all had a common theme - gifts for the grandkids. They were a box of rattles , a bug house , and a set of cars .

I'm already working on this year's Christmas gifts. I also am working on a finale for the set of cars - still in the design stage.

3 project postings is better than last year's 2 posting. The year before was one. That implies I'll get 4 projects posted by this time next year - we'll see.

I continue to check in every day and enjoy seeing everyone's work.

Now on to year 10!

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Happy LJ day, Steve!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Sometimes life gets in the way of woodworking. I completely understand but one project or ten, yours are always interesting and worth the look.
Bon anniversaire!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul! I've got lots of stuff going on in the shop - so much that I forget to make time to create the project posts!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Glad to meet you on Lumberjocks and hope to see your ongoing projects!
There should be some kind of law that prohibits interference with shop time!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll do my best!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


That's the great thing about LJ's-- even if we're not cranking out projects every week, there's always inspiration and someone's projects to follow. 
Here's to a great November!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, I still say that is a great name.

Happy LJs to ya. And thanks for letting me get to know you.

Take care and keep in touch,
Steve


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


GRATZ Steve I always enjoy looking at your projects I like the vehicles best :<))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Great project and keep up the great work.
I really liked that kitchen thingy!!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments! I appreciate them.

htl - the kitchen gadget was a gift for my niece. After we gave it to her she moved and has been in England for several years and we are finally going to ship it to her.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Congratulations Steve! Beautiful work … and what lucky grandkids!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Thanks Elaine!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Great projects Steve and great to see that you are continuing are staying with LJ through the years. I've always enjoyed your comments, posts and excellent work and I look forward to seeing more in the future. It is always great to share the pleasure fellow woodworkers get from their projects.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Nine years and counting*
> 
> My yearbook entries are done on Halloween - some years it is between handing out candy and other years are like this year… no visitors
> 
> ...


Likewise Mike!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Ten years have gone by---

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10 (You are here)
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 

And I'm still here!

I'm a few days late getting this year's entry done. Out to dinner with friends and a busy weekend are my excuses 

It's been another busy year in the shop. I've been getting lots done, but not much has made it to LJ's.

I did manage to share my birdhouse project and my toy car hauler for this year. The car hauler project was one mentioned in the previous year book post as being in the design phase.

I did get more done. I have finished 26 projects so far this year - but not all of them are woodworking. Some are repairs for the house/yard or travel trailer. I also bought and restored a 34 year old bicycle (a duplicate of one I bought in 1985 and let go).

I intend to do a better job of sharing my projects. I shared on a forum thread started by LJ pottz that I keep track of past and future projects on a spreadsheet list. Just this morning I identified 25 projects that I have intentions of sharing on LJs. Let's see how many of them I can get posted in year 11.

I still take a few minutes every day to see what is going on in LJ land. It is a pleasure to see what everyone is doing.

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sras said:


> *Ten years have gone by---*
> 
> And I'm still here!
> 
> ...


congrats on the anniversary im looking forward to seeing those projects posted and here's to another great 10 years.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sras said:


> *Ten years have gone by---*
> 
> And I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Congrats on 10 years Steve, LJs has been a better place having you and your super projects here, I look forward to seeing some of the newer projects.


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

sras said:


> *Ten years have gone by---*
> 
> And I'm still here!
> 
> ...


How time flies when you are having fun! Congrats on 10 years Steve you are an inspiration o many.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Ten years have gone by---*
> 
> And I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Happy LJ-Day, Steve!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Ten years have gone by---*
> 
> And I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Look forward to seeing you around for more years as well!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

sras said:


> *Ten years have gone by---*
> 
> And I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 10th year Steve. Good to hear that we will continue enjoying your company and your projects. We must have both joined around the same time although I feel as though I have aged 20 years in that time!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Ten years have gone by---*
> 
> And I'm still here!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! Good to see you're still at it as well.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Another year goes by...*

Last year I said I wanted to post more projects. I had 25 projects I wanted to share here. The good news is I did share 5 which is more than any year in the past except for 2010 - my first year. On the other hand 5 projects is less than I had hoped for.

I did post projects for Hardwood Floor Inlays , Long Handled Coffee Scoops , my Organizer Organizer which included a blog post , my Future Proof Clamp Rack , and a Trolley Car for my grandson.

I also put together a blog series on a School Bus project.

The year has been "unique" for everyone. In addition to the national/worldwide challenges we had a week of heavy smoke that kept us inside.

Even though I did get 5 projects posted I still have 25 on my list! Such is the curse of being productive in the workshop

I'm looking forward to year 12 with everyone here!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Another year goes by...*
> 
> Last year I said I wanted to post more projects. I had 25 projects I wanted to share here. The good news is I did share 5 which is more than any year in the past except for 2010 - my first year. On the other hand 5 projects is less than I had hoped for.
> 
> ...


Times goes fast when you're having fun!

11 years already, Steve, looking forward to a whole bunch more.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Another year goes by...*
> 
> Last year I said I wanted to post more projects. I had 25 projects I wanted to share here. The good news is I did share 5 which is more than any year in the past except for 2010 - my first year. On the other hand 5 projects is less than I had hoped for.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lew! Hoping for another fun year!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

sras said:


> *Another year goes by...*
> 
> Last year I said I wanted to post more projects. I had 25 projects I wanted to share here. The good news is I did share 5 which is more than any year in the past except for 2010 - my first year. On the other hand 5 projects is less than I had hoped for.
> 
> ...


Well if its any consolation you managed to keep me busy too attempting to replicate your floor inlay work!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Another year goes by...*
> 
> Last year I said I wanted to post more projects. I had 25 projects I wanted to share here. The good news is I did share 5 which is more than any year in the past except for 2010 - my first year. On the other hand 5 projects is less than I had hoped for.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help out Rob


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Twelve years ago...*

I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.

I managed to share 8 projects - some (3) from a few years back and some (5) as I made them:

The Meat Shredders project was an older project that I have on my list to share

Next was A Pair of School Buses which I posted once it was done. This project also had a 6 part real time build blog

The Pizza Peel Holder project was another project I did this year. A pretty simple one but a nice addition to our travel trailer.

The Lumber Rack Upgrade was a project that was long overdue and a welcome improvement to the shop

the Tiny Art Deco Cabinet was another build that had a real time build blog with 11 chapters

The Inlaid Cutting Board was a new process for me

The Cedar Lined Chest was another project from a few years ago that I managed to finally share

And finally I managed to post the Set of 3 Frames yesterday. Got that 8th posting in just in time Another project from a few years ago

Even though I set a record for posting projects, my list of projects to post grew from 25 to 32! At least I won't run out of things to share

I also got a bit more involved in the "social" side of LJs by spending some time with the gang at Gunny's Garage - A nice group. Stop by & say "hi" if you want.

I continue to enjoy the time I spend here and look forward to another great year. Keep on building!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on another anniversary, Steve.

I always look forward to seeing what you make and how you go about it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Thanks lew! It's always good to hear from you


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice project collection.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Survival *toss up*... *C19* or *Gunny's*? Wish you many more… not just survival, but years here at LJ.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob & LBD. I enjoy your contributions to the site


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Gratz on the 12 years Steve :<))))))))


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


congrats steve ive enjoyed all your contributions and look forward to many more my friend.


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your anniversary.

I really enjoy the diversity of your projects - and the well thought out and methodical approach you have in completing them. Your descriptions are very helpful in understanding your approach and useful for other LJ'ers to use on their projects

Can't wait to see your future projects.

Bill in MI


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

sras said:


> *Twelve years ago...*
> 
> I joined LJs. This year was a good one for my time on LJs.
> 
> ...


Steve, Any time in the shed is good, eight project is excellent as is the Lumberjocks community.
Keep enjoying your woodwork sir and thank you for your inspiration and encouragement…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Testing


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Steve, this is a great idea. I might just have to borrow it and start one for myself. But it will have to start out at four years.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

*Now at year 13

Table of Contents*
Year 1
Year 2
Year 3
Year 4
Year 5
Year 6
Year 7
Year 8
Year 9
Year 10
Year 11
Year 12
Year 13 (You are here)

I had no idea that the end of my 13th year would look like this.

First of all I posted ZERO projects in the last 12 months. I have plenty to post but just didn't get them done. There were a few things that got in the way.

We did a good bit of travel this year.

I was involved in a rebuild of our patio. We had contractors do the heavy work, but I did a lot of the electrical rough in, detail framing, stain & paint work, cabinet install, and finish carpentry. That project took nearly an entire year.

Finally, I typically wait until September to catch up on project posts. The changes here at LJ have caused me to pause while the team works to clean up the transition. I am hopeful that the site will become a place where I can have my projects on display for many to see. I realize that this can take time but it is hard to know what the final version of LJ's will be.

Previous Year
Next Year​


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Well Done Steve, I see you are finding your way around here. As I mentioned before I need to borrow this idea.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

EricFai said:


> Well Done Steve, I see you are finding your way around here. As I mentioned before I need to borrow this idea.


Thanks Eric

I do enjoy looking back on the year and past years.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

It's interesting. Usually by now I have 3 or 4 comments on a new yearbook post. I checked up on those who have commented in the past. Only 3 are currently active (meaning they post at least daily). Several show up but are not active like they used to be. A few have not been back since the new format showed up.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah, we have had quite a bit of attrition.


----------

